# IUI 1st Scan



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

hi all

Just thought i drop by and see if anyone has any 

went for scan on Thursday and found out i had 11 follicles to many to proceed with IUI 

i am really confused thou because i am classed as unexplained and i am ov naturally how come they give me drugs to inject to produce more follicles would it not make sense to just insert the sperm in and let my body produce the natural amount that it wants to i was only injecting 75iu menopur 2amps alternate days and this was on day 8 scan i am so confused the nurse said that IUI would work but i was on a high dosage and that they would reduce for next time around i am having a second scan today to make sure that i havent produced anymore ??

i hope there is someone with a similar situation and they can help me to understand i think that the hospital sometimes assume that you know everything about whats happening but i have just put my trust in the docs 

thanks


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Emy

I hate to read and run as I know how much you want a response when you post with a question that is bugging you.

I'm not an expert on any of this stuff and I've always wondered exactly the same thing but I THINK the reason they do it is so they can control what is happening in your body in order to time everything to maximise your chances. That said with my clinic not opening at the weekend and my getting basted on Mondays when it really should have been the Sunday I wonder if they are really very precise in timings anyway?

My clinic are rubbish at offering information and anything I know is from badgering them with questions (I'm sure they must hate me!) and also asking questions on here.

On my first cycle I had too many follies and they couldn't do the insemination and I was devasted. The next month I got a BFP (all be it short lived). Try to prepare yourself for ups and downs during this journey but   hope you have more luck next time around!!!!

hugs
deliadoll
x


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh my god just got back from scan and they are proceeding with insemination I now have 2 folis ready to go the rest have died off so injection tonight and insemination on wednesday am so happy there must be a little angel up there watchin over me x


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Emy, that's brilliant news  

Good luck for Weds,   all goes well.  

 

Lyns x x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

hi Emy 
That's great news. Lets hope you get your BFP!  

hugs
deliadoll
x


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Baby stork

My last cycle was abandoned and I just had to pay for the drugs (clomid). The last month we did IUI we got billed for eveything separately - drugs, scans and insemination. So in my case no you don't lose all the money, just pay for what you owe and move on to the next cycle!

Just remember to ask about it at your appointment as it might differ from clinic to clinic

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Baby Stork

I have had to pay for an abondoned cycle, just make sure you request a price list and everything should be explained with regards to what you have to pay for and when.

Good Luck
xx


----------

